# popping?



## firerex (Feb 12, 2009)

whenever im doing push ups or if im bench pressing u can hear a little popping/grinding noise in my elbow at each extension, y is this?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 12, 2009)

Wait until you get older.  When I get up to stumble to the bathroom at night, my feet, ankles, knees, and every other joint on my body wakes the dogs.  I sound like a burglar in a mousetrap factory.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 12, 2009)

firerex said:


> whenever im doing push ups or if im bench pressing u can hear a little popping/grinding noise in my elbow at each extension, y is this?



See a doctor and find out.


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 12, 2009)

What she said.


----------



## Raynac (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmmm i used to get those when i was younger, but they have gone away now...

try counting in japanese :karate: for whatever reason i can do at least ten more push ups in a row when im counting in japanese... i think its psycological from the days back when I was taking karate.

other than that, is there anyway you can do the push up differently maybe, arms closer toghether? maybe streches


----------



## searcher (Feb 12, 2009)

There are a number of possibilities andthe only way to know for sure is to have a face to face with a Dr.   Anything is possible.


----------

